# Incredible Detail - 911 Turbo New Car Prep



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

As mentioned when I posted this circ. 3 months ago I wasn't too impressed with the final pictures as they were inside and the gargage lights didn't show the car in the best light. I preformed a wax top up on the car today and managed to get some better outside pictures. It was very overcast though. Maybe next time I'll get some sun!

Scroll to the bottom to see the new pictures.

Thanks

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I recently completed a new car prep on this. Unfortunately by the time the owner contacted me Porsche had already done their prep work on the car...

On arrival














































Firstly the wheels and arches were cleaned.

Rinsed










Sprayed with bilbery










Cleaned using a variety of brushes




























Rinsed off










Arches sprayed with Meguiars APC










Cleaned










Tyres cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser










Rinsed










Car was then snow foamed










And left to dwell whilst I cleaned badges, grills etc with Meguiars APC



















Car was then rinsed thoroughly



















All shuts cleaned with Meguiars APC










Then washed using the normal 2 bucket method



















Rinsed again










Taken inside to be clayed



















Nothing really picked up










Car was then dried




























The car was then inspected with the 3M Sun gun and under the strip lights. I found it quite hard to pick up the marks on the car due to the colour of it so I only got a couple of before pictures.

Scratches above driver door










Scratch on rear quarter panel










There were various small marks like this around the car. These were taken car of with 2 hits of Menzerna Intensive polish on a cutting spot pad.

Being a new car I was expecting to polish the car with Final Final on a blue 3M pad, however it didn't provide enough cut to take out all of the marks that had been inflicted. So after testing Final Finish on a yellow 3M pad I stepped up to 203S on the same pad.



















This provide enough cut to remove all the marks, refine the sections I'd used Intensive on and finish down perfectly.

The car was dusted down, IPA'd and waxed with Vintage.










Wheels sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant










Tyres dress










Exhaust polished and sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant










Windows cleaned










The Wax was then buffed off and the interior was given a light however, wipedown and the leather was conditioned.










Complete
































































Thanks for reading.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Wax Top Up.

On arrival :










Vintage still beading strongly. This car is wash every week.










New wheels fitted with winter tyres - hence stickers still on the inside and sticker residue on the spoke on the top left spoke.










Process was pretty much the same as before without the claying, Polishing and IPA wipedown.

Completed Pictures:



























































































Thanks


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work Rob


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work looks real good


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gorgeous car and great job.

nice one :thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Lovely, I haven't seen those rims before, nice:argie:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

nice  Same as black squirrel, never seen thos rims before  strange dual tone


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Good work there fella, nice to the finish under the 3M sungun.

John


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work.... how many hours did it take you?


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work, that car looks great, such a deep looking color now.

-Kody-


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice work fella. How much made in china tat in that garage lol


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice!:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice indeed! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great bit of work mate:thumb:


----------



## kar01 (Oct 17, 2010)

Stunning job! Awesome ride, real pride for my (not only, I suppose) eyes! Congrats:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

really nice work mate on a very nice car, and look at the toys in the garage, that mini F1 car looks awesome. Looks more like a toy shop then a garage lol


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, I don't normally say this but, nice Porsche!!

Stunning work mate, really does look a lot better.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work :argie:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work loving the Gen 2 Alloys!:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work! What a tidy and well organised garage too!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning work mate


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Stunning job! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone :thumb:. Wasn't too impressed with the final pictures due to the lighting as it looked loads better in the flesh. I'll try and get some outside ones next time I'm there.



Black Squirrel said:


> Lovely, I haven't seen those rims before, nice:argie:





AcN said:


> nice  Same as black squirrel, never seen thos rims before  strange dual tone


Cheers. As said by G105ALY they're the Gen 2 Alloys. Haven't seen them before myself. I think come on all the new 911s now.



abdulumar said:


> Nice work.... how many hours did it take you?


Around 12 hours.



ant_s said:


> really nice work mate on a very nice car, and look at the toys in the garage, that mini F1 car looks awesome. Looks more like a toy shop then a garage lol


Yeah it is a pretty smart garage. With nice Dura units as well.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Incredible Detail said:


> Wasn't too impressed with the final pictures due to the lighting as it looked loads better in the flesh. I'll try and get some outside ones next time I'm there.


First post updated with pictures from wax top up.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

looking good Robert:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Really liking that! :thumb:


----------



## Mike07 (Jan 23, 2011)

job well done!:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahhh i now know who you are!!! 

you got me to detail a car of yours around 2-3 years ago lol i recognise your street from your older posts.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Yip. It was a bit longer than that though and pretty much the reason I got in to detailing.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Infact I found an old picture I took of the car and it says picture taken March 2006! So was quite a wee while ago.

Only seen you about once since then in Lenzie. Hope you're keeping well / business is good :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Incredible Detail said:


> Infact I found an old picture I took of the car and it says picture taken March 2006! So was quite a wee while ago.
> 
> Only seen you about once since then in Lenzie. Hope you're keeping well / business is good :thumb:


Nearly 5 years i'm sure we have all changed since then. Things are good hope its all good with you Robert no doubt i will see you about maybe at a meet or that


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Really great finish on one of my fav cars..:thumb:

Kev


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice :thumb:

from sri chris


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

A beautiful car and a damn good job. That's quite a fine garage the owner has too


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheers everyone.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

looks gorgeous :thumb:


----------

